# Contract Question



## *Luna* (Jul 13, 2007)

I am editing my contract and I've realized that I need to include a release of liability clause and I'm not exactly sure how I should word this. Can anyone offer some advice or examples? Any help will be greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## martygreene (Jul 14, 2007)

Check the link to EmElle's site, there are some samples there in the FAQ section.


----------



## *Luna* (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you Ms.MartyGreene =)


----------

